# Has anyone landed an apprenticeship having no experience at all?



## yesman1222

That is having no experience doing electrical work, using tools, having a job, etc. If so, how did it go for you?


----------



## NotApprvd4Electric

I joined the IBEW.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

With no job experience? WTF, I guess that it pays to know the right people. Sounds like typical union way of doing business


----------



## NotApprvd4Electric

BababooeyHTJ said:


> With no job experience? WTF, I guess that it pays to know the right people. Sounds like typical union way of doing business


Huh? :blink:

Why would you need experience when you are starting an apprenticeship? I got experience, on-the-job training, and classroom training during the 5 years I served as an apprentice.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Why would any employer gamble on a random kid who's never held a job?


----------



## NotApprvd4Electric

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Why would any employer gamble on a random kid who's never held a job?


Who said that the apprentice never held a job?? :blink:

Employers "gamble" on first year apprentices all the time. They make perfect go-fors and material handlers. 

Is this your first day?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

That's the way that I read the op.

Most apprentices that I see hired in the private sector have at the very least some experience using hand tools or with manual labor.


----------



## NotApprvd4Electric

BababooeyHTJ said:


> That's the way that I read the op.


 The OP said no experience doing electrical work, not that they never held a job before. 



> Most apprentices that I see hired in the private sector have at the very least some experience using hand tools or with manual labor.


And many of those apprentices are never put thru a solid 5 year apprenticeship in which training is the focus instead of being nothing more than cheap labor.

IMO, being an apprentice is supposed to be the start of your journey. Do you think in the old days a blacksmith would only take on an apprentice if the kid had done DIY blacksmithing beforehand?? :laughing:


----------



## Voltron

It's what he wrote. He said he had no experience having a job.


----------



## Bad Electrician

I would hire an apprentice/helper with no experience. I really take a liking to the applicants that worked through high school, as I did. BUT lately that has changed some, quite a few of the worked during high school crowd seem to be knuckle heads.

I feel, as I have said before, I can tell who is going to cut it between the interview and the first few weeks if the person has what it takes.

Had an apprentice 30 years ago got in on his first try with the IBEW, top of his class in math, after 6 months of work he still could not use a screw gun to mount a box to a metal stud. Put a screw driver in his hand, and he looked like a two toed sloth trying to put device plates on. He is still working in the trade and everyone that works with him tells me he still in mechanically incompetent. 

I told him 30 years ago to go to McDonalds or college just get to F' off my job.


----------



## wildleg

> has-anyone-landed-apprenticeship-having-no-experience-all?


yes, it has happened.


----------



## Bad Electrician

Young people deserve a chance. Were is our future if we do not invest in green horns?


----------



## kg7879

I didn't know a thing about electrical work and I got in. I am turned out now and I still do not know some things about electrical work.:laughing:


----------



## sopranocaponyc

When I started I had no experience whats so ever in the field, that's what school and on the job training is for.


----------



## Michigan Master

yesman1222 said:


> *Has anyone landed an apprenticeship having no experience at all?*
> That is having no experience doing electrical work, using tools, having a job, etc. If so, how did it go for you?


I had job experience (dishwasher, cashier, factory worker, etc.) but zero electrical experience or college, and minimal experience with hand tools. The whole purpose of an apprenticeship program is to teach you; however, you do need a certain amount of mechanical aptitude to work in the trades.

If you have the opportunity to get in, go for it! My only advice is don't feel ashamed to admit if you've never done something before; it's better to have someone show you how, than to screw it up and _then_ have someone show you.

I was fortunate to work with some really great journeymen while I was an apprentice. I went through my apprenticeship without a hitch. In fact later after I got my master's I actually had some of my former mentors working under my license.


----------



## simple life

I have no electrical experience and hoping to get picked for this years class. I have a great work record I'm 23 worked every day after about 2 month after I turned 16. Done everything from working in fields, restaurants, automotive and a chemical factory. I'm no stranger to hard work but i think it is hard to get that across or for them to know your work ethics from a interview. I mean I know in my mind I'm a good worker I've been told so but how do I bring that across that I'm not like the rest of my lazy generation. Or do u just pray u get a bone thrown your way.


----------



## Bad Electrician

kg7879 said:


> I didn't know a thing about electrical work and I got in. I am turned out now and I still do not know some things about electrical work.:laughing:


44 years in the trade and I still know nothing, I am dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## thekid

I got in the IBEW in 2008 with zero electrical experience, and the only other job I had was working at fed ex for 1 month. I was only 18 at the time but I'm sure happy they gave me a chance, we had a huge class but unfortunately the economy tanked hard 6 months after I got in. Work has since turned around and I have nothing bad to say about someone with zero experience eager to learn.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

simple life said:


> I have no electrical experience and hoping to get picked for this years class. I have a great work record I'm 23 worked every day after about 2 month after I turned 16. Done everything from working in fields, restaurants, automotive and a chemical factory. I'm no stranger to hard work but i think it is hard to get that across or for them to know your work ethics from a interview. I mean I know in my mind I'm a good worker I've been told so but how do I bring that across that I'm not like the rest of my lazy generation. Or do u just pray u get a bone thrown your way.


This is the type of person who someone in the private sector would hire.


----------



## simple life

BababooeyHTJ said:


> This is the type of person who someone in the private sector would hire.


Where would I be able to find a private sector job?


----------



## LouieCO

simple life said:


> Where would I be able to find a private sector job?


do what I did, call every electric company in town asking about an apprenticeship til someone throws you a bone. worked for me. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm sure that they're plenty of people willing to hire someone like you who's never collected unemployment even during the rough economy. That says something.

It all depends on the economy in your area.


----------



## Bad Electrician

LouieCO said:


> do what I did, call every electric company in town asking about an apprenticeship til someone throws you a bone. worked for me. :thumbup::laughing:


The good old fashion way:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Michigan Master

simple life said:


> I have no electrical experience and hoping to get picked for this years class. I have a great work record I'm 23 worked every day after about 2 month after I turned 16. Done everything from working in fields, restaurants, automotive and a chemical factory. I'm no stranger to hard work but i think it is hard to get that across or for them to know your work ethics from a interview. I mean I know in my mind I'm a good worker I've been told so but how do I bring that across that I'm not like the rest of my lazy generation. Or do u just pray u get a bone thrown your way.


When I was younger I actually requested letters of reccommendation from former employers and brought them to interviews in a portfolio which also had a copy of my cover letter, resume, etc. Goes over real well with interviewers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chase13

Quite a few of the guys and girls in my class have no experience and can barely say they've had a really job


----------



## Bad Electrician

Both of my son's landed a job with a top notch electrical contractor, with excellent bosses, while in HS.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LouieCO

Michigan Master said:


> When I was younger I actually requested letters of reccommendation from former employers and brought them to interviews in a portfolio which also had a copy of my cover letter, resume, etc. Goes over real well with interviewers. :thumbsup:


I did the same thing


----------

